# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  الطفل التوحدي..تواصل،تفاعل،فهم ،،

## فرح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
صبااااحكم //مساااءكم 
بالفرح والسرووور بمحبة النبي محمدوآله الهداة

لتبدأ في تدريب طفل توحدي ، 
عليك الأخذ بالإعتبار الأساسيات المعرفية التالية:

1- معرفة الطفل : ماذا يحب وماذا لا يحب .
2- مدى حساسية الطفل : من الروائح ، الأصوات ، الحركات ، الملامس والإضاءة
مثلا : الطفل الذي يحب مشاهدة التلفاز ، هل لأنه يحب التلفاز بحد ذاته؟
أم يحب برنامج معين؟واذا وجدت أنه يحب برنامج معين – بارني مثلا –
هل لأنه يحب لونه؟صوته؟حركته؟
3- معرفة مستوى الطفل بالنسبة للبرمجة الحركية : 
مستويات البرمجة الحركية : * البدء في الحركة
* المحافظة على الحركة
* التوقف عن الحركة
مثال : طفل يحب أن يشعل ويطفئ الضوء
الخطوات : يمد يده إلى المفتاح ، يضغط عليه ليشعله ، يضغط عليه ليطفئه
لو أن الطفل مد يده إلى المفتاح ولكنه توقف ، إذا فلديه مشكله في المستوى الثاني من البرمجه الحركية ، وهكذا .
4- طريقة التعلم : مالأسلوب الذي يستخدمه الطفل في التعلم ، بصري ، حركي ، لمسي ، سمعي .

اعتبارات في التواصل :

يجب أن تتعرف على مستوى التواصل الذي ينتمي له الطفل التوحدي
مستويات التواصل متدرجه من الأصعب للأسهل :
1- طفل الأجندة الخاصة : لا يتفاعل مع أشخاص ، ولا يرغب في ذلك
بل يتفاعل مع أشياء جامده محدده جدا ، ولا يعترف إلا بأجندته الخاصة ، لكي تدخل له ، تتعرف على هذه الأشياء
اللتي يرفض التواصل مع غيرها وتستخدمها ،ولا تطمح في هذه المرحله
لأكثر من أن ينتبه لك ، فإذا كان يحب البازل استخدمه وكن بارعا في لفت انتباهه به .
2- طفل المطالبة : الطفل هنا يتواصل فقط عن طريق الطلب وبطريقته هو
دورك هنا هو أن تطيل مدة التواصل عن طريق المماطله في الإستجابه لطلبه
وإطالة لحظة الطلب
3- طفل التواصل المبدئي : الطفل هنا لديه مبادرة ، ولديه تواصل واضح ، ولكنه غير طبيعي
4- الطفل الشريك : وهو الذي يتواصل مع الشخص ويعترف به كشريك في عملية التواصل 

لأحصل على تواصل مع الطفل:
* أعطيه سبب لحوار
* أعطيه فرصه للحوار
* أتواجد بنفس مستوى البصر للطفل
* تجزئة الأمر الذي يطلبه حتى يطلبه جزءا جزءا
* أعطي خيارات للطفل 
* الإستهبال المبدع : وهذه الطريقة ممتازة في إطالة مدة التواصل مع الطفل
مثلا ، تعطي الطفل خيارين ليختار أحدهما ، وإذا اختار شيئا معينا ، تقوم بإخراج شيئ ثالث غير الذي عرض عليه في الخيارين الأولين وتعطيه أياه
وسيضطر الطفل لأن يتواصل معك ليوضح لك أنك مخطئ وليس هذا ماطلبه هو .

اعتبارات من أجل التفاعل:

التواصل هدفه الأساسي هو الحصول على تفاعل 
يجب أن يكتسب الطفل مهارات التفاعل التاليه :
1- الطفل يعترف بك فينتبه إليك
2-المبادرة للتواصل
3- تعلم الإندماج
فمستويات التفاعل إذا
( الإنتباه – المبادرة – الرد )

إذا كنت ولي أمر ، عليك معرفة إلى أي فئة من الفئات التالية تنتمي أولا ، قبل البدء بالعمل مع طفلك :
1- المدرس : وهو الذي يشبه المدرس في تعامله مع طلابه
2- ولي الأمر الذي يعطي الأولية لجدوله الزمني الخاص ، ولا يعطي اعتبار للطفل ولا يهتم لخصوصيته ، بل يطلب من الطفل أن يغيربرنامجه ليواكب برنامج الوالد ويتماشى معه .
3- ولي الأمر الذي من فرط حبه لطفله فإنه لا يجعل له أي فرصة ليقوم بأي أمر أو يعمل أي عمل .
4- المجاوب : وهو الذي يساوي بين الطفل والعائلة ، فيعطي الطفل حقه و وقته ويشبع رغباته الخاصه ، وفي نفس الوقت لا يؤثر سلبا على باقي الأسرة .
والمستوى الرابع بالطبع هو المطلوب وهو الأفضل . 
م/ن
تمنيااااتي بالاستفااااده من قراءة الموضوع 
تتعطر صفحتي ويسعدني عطر وشذى حروووفكم العبقه

----------


## نبراس،،،

طرق ومعلوماات جمييله 
في التعاامل مع الطفل التوحدي
 مشكووره خييه على هذا
 الجهد الكبير ننتظر كل جدييد منكم 
تحياتي لكم
دمتي بخيير

----------


## فرح

> طرق ومعلوماات جمييله 
> في التعاامل مع الطفل التوحدي
> مشكووره خييه على هذا
> الجهد الكبير ننتظر كل جدييد منكم 
> تحياتي لكم
> دمتي بخيير



 تسلم اخوووي نبراس،،
الاجمل دوووم حضوووورك وروووعة توااااصلك الممـــــــيز
الشكر لك خيي لتنوووويرك متصفحي 
لاخلاولاعدم من الطيبيييييييين
يعطيك العاااافيه 
موفق

----------


## MOONY

جهد تشكري عليه
ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه
يالغلا
تحياتي

----------


## فرح

> جهد تشكري عليه
> ربي يعطيكِ الف عافيه
> يالغلا
> تحياتي



 تسلمي لي عزيزتي مــــــووونــــــي
حضوووورراااائع منك يالغلا 
يعطيك العااافيه ودوووم منووووره 
دمتِ بالحب والموووده

----------

